# Facebook Status: Raising Awareness



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

From my niece again:


*Please copy and paste this to your status if you know someone, or have been affected by someone, who needs a punch in the face. People who need a punch in the face affect the lives of many. There is still no known cure for someone who deserves a punch in the face, except a punch in the face, but we can raise awareness ...*


----------

